# Shtypi dhe politika > Problematika shqiptare >  Konferenca Islamike + Terrorizmi ne Shqiperi

## Brari

KOHA JONE keto dite nuk e permendi aspak vrasjen terroriste te Tahir Zemajt.
Koha jone , gazeta e miliarderit kinse-katalik Nikoll Spiun Lesit,  po i kushton faqet e saje dinosaurve te rebelizmit te 97-tes.. Agollit,  Qoses, Lubonjes, Gjinushit, Cupit, Neshat Tozajt e compani.

Koha jone kto dite po i trembet Sali Berishes.

Nji  atmosfere rilindjeje qe vihet re keto dite  ne PD ka mundesi te ngjalli shpresat per  fundin e regjimit hajdut socialist te Nikolles,Gjinushit, Metes, Brahos e sorrollopit.

Nikolla  mobilizon sot Zefin e Brozajve te Amerikes ..Urjahipin e Drejtesise se Kohes se Berishes..

Ja cfare thote zefi:

-----------koha jone-----


Drama qe i shkaktoi Berisha Shqiperise

Nga Dr. Zef Brozi Master Degree per Ligjin Amerikan 

 SHBA 


Fillimisht, mendimi per te shkruar kete artikull me lindi pasi lexova dy artikuj ne shtypin amerikan ku jepen fakte te veprimtarise se terroristeve islamike ne Shqiperi dhe vende te tjera. Sigurisht qe nje teme e tille eshte delikate dhe per ata qe nuk duan ta pranojne te verteten, ky shkrim mund te ngjalle edhe reagime, edhe akuza te pavend. 

Thelbi i ketij artikulli ka te beje me pergjigjen rreth dy pyetjeve:

 1) A ka pasur dhe a ka aktivitet te organizatave terroriste ne Shqiperi? 

2) A ka ndonje lidhje midis futjes se Shqiperise ne Konferencen Islamike dhe fondamentalizmit dhe terrorizmit islamik ne Shqiperi? 

Duhet te jemi realiste dhe te mos i paragjykojme pergjigjet per keto ceshtje aq te ndjeshme sidomos pas tragjedise se 11 shtatorit 2001 kur Civilizimi dhe Demokracia Perendimore pesuan goditjen e paprecedent te terroristeve islamike. 
Une mendoj se pergjigjja per te dy pyetjet e mesiperme eshte PO dhe me poshte do te jap argumentet e mia lidhur me kete. 
Faktet e botuara kohet e fundit provojne ne menyre te pakundershtueshme se organizatat terroriste islamike qe lidhen me Al-Qaeda-n e Osama Bin Ladenit kane pasur rrjetin dhe aktivitetin e tyre edhe ne Shqiperi pas vitit 1990. Keto fakte jane pasqyruar ne artikullin: "An Investigation in Egypt Ilustrates Al Qaeda's Web", botuar ne The New York Times te dates 21 nentor, 2001 dhe artikullin e botuar ne "The Wall Street Journal" te dates 20 nentor 2001: "A CIA-Backed Team Used Brutal Means To Crack Terror Cell. -Albanian Agents Captured Egyptians, Who Alleged Torture Back in Cairo.- US Tutorials on Surveillance". 
Emri i Shqiperise permendet edhe ne shume libra te shkruar per terrorizmin. Keshtu p.sh. ne librin "Bin Laden-The Man Who Declared War on America" (Bin Ladeni-Burri qe i Shpalli Lufte Amerikes", botuar me 1999 me autor Yossef Bodansky (Director of the House Task Force on Terrorizm and Uconventional Warfare) ne faqet 253-258 dhe 298 ku flitet per Shqiperine, nder te tjera shkruhet: "Vone me 1998, pavaresisht nga rritja e presionit te Inteligjences te U.S. (CIA-ZB) dhe aleateve te saj lokale, rrjeti islamik terrorist ne dhe nga Shqiperia vazhdoi te zgjerohej. 
Nga fundi i nentorit nje rrjet i ri i perbere nga mbeshtetes te Bin Ladenit filloi te ngrihej ne Shqiperi nen masken e organizatave te ndryshme bamirese myslimane. Mbikqyres i ketyre aktiviteteve eshte inxhinieri Muhammad al-Zawahiri."

Edhe ne librin "Inside the Secret World of Osama Bin Laden" (Brenda Botes Sekrete te Osama Bin Ladenit), shkruar nga Peter L. Bergen, NY 2001, ne faqen 195 permendet edhe Shqiperia si nje nga vendet e rrjetit terrorist te Bin Ladenit.

Ne te dy artikujt e sipercituar ku flitet per veprimtarine e organizatave terroriste islamike Xhihad dhe Al Qaeda, vendi qe permendet shume eshte emri i vendit tone, "Albania". 
Me fakte te shumta sidomos nga procesi gjyqesor ne vitin 1999 ne Egjipt kunder 107 te arrestureve anetare te Xhihadit Islamik dhe Al Qaedas se Bin Ladenit, te dy artikujt provojne ne menyre te pakundershtueshme se Shqiperia qe nga viti 1992 ka qene nje vend ku terroristet islamike gjeten terren te lire per aktivitetin e tyre. Madje edhe vete procesi gjyqesor u quajt "Gjyqi i te kthyerve nga Shqiperia" ("The trial of the Albanian returnees").

Le te citojme disa paragrafe te artikullit te "New York Times": 

"Shtrirja e rrjetit te Xhihad-it pasqyrohet nga vendet ku u arrestuan 107 te pandehurit e gjyqit te 1999-es - Shqiperi, Bulgari, Azerbaixhan, Emirated e Bashkuara Arabe dhe Egjipt. Ky ishte gjyqi me i i madh kunder terroristeve qe nga gjyqi i anetareve te Xhihad-it me 1981 per vrasjen e Sadat-it. 
Ne cfare u be e njohur ketu si "gjyqi i te kthyereve nga Shqiperia, "gjykata denoi 87 vete dhe denoi me vdekje 10 prej tyre, perfshire Dr. Zawahiri, qe u gjykua ne mungese". "Rrjeti kishte llogari bankare ne shume vende -Angli, Gjermani, Poloni dhe Shqiperi..." Zoti Naggar, anetar i Xhihadit, e lidhte Bin Ladenin direkt me rrjetin ne Shqiperi..."

Mundet qe dikush te thote se keto fakte nuk jane te verteta, keta artikuj jane shpifje, jane shkruar nga keqdashes e tendencioze ndaj shqiptareve. Eshte e vertete se disa here ne shtypin dhe median e huaj, pra edhe ne ate Amerikan eshte shkruar e folur per Shqiperine. Ne disa prej ketyre shkrimeve ka pasur edhe dashakeqesi, edhe te paverteta. Eshte detyre e ne komunitetit shqiptar te Amerikes qe te mos qendrojme indiferent ndaj shkrimeve te tilla. Edhe per shkrimet qe pasqyrojne fakte te verteta rreth Shqiperise une mendoj se perseri ne si komunitet duhet te luajme rolin tone: te sqarojme te vertetat, te ndikojme ne qeverine shqiptare per korigjimin e gabimeve te kaluara e te sotme, t'u pergjigjemi me dinjitet shkrimeve dhe opinioneve dashakeqese. Roli i komunitetit shqiptar te Amerikes eshte edhe pasja e nje lobi te forte shqiptaro - amerikan (duke lene menjane ndarjet qe vijne nga bindjet e ndryshme politike, nga perkatesite fetare e zonale), qe te bashkepunoje dhe influencoje ne institucionet amerikane lidhur me Shqiperine, Kosoven, Maqedonine, Malin e Zi dhe vende te tjera ku banojne shqiptare.

Edhe une do te deshiroja qe faktet e dhena ne keto artikuj dhe botime te tjera te mos ishin te vertete dhe vendi im qe shtrihet ne nje pozicion te mrekulluar te Europes te mos i zihej emri si strehe e terroristeve te larget islamike. Por faktet jane kokeforte. Pa le kur edhe institucionet shteterore amerikane e citojne kete te vertete. Keshtu me 18 dhjetor 2001 ne fjalen e tij ne Senatin Amerikan para Komitetit per Terrorizmin, Nendrejtori i Divizionit te F.B.I. per Terrorizmin, J.T. Caruso, duke raportuar per Al-Qaeda-n Nderkombetare e rendit Shqiperine ne listen e vendeve ku veprojne organizata islamike terroriste qe lidhen me Al-Qaedan. 

Kjo e vertete eshte e dhimbshme per cdo shqiptar dhe vete ne shqiptaret nuk duhet te heshtim perballe te vertetave, edhe kur ato jane ne disfavorin e vendit tone. Ne duhet te punojme qe te vertetat per Shqiperine e neserme te mos kene asnje shembelltyre me te tilla te verteta qe na bejne te na skuqet faqja, pavaresisht se politikanet shqiptare as skuqen, as zverdhen. 

Shqiperia nuk duhet te lejohet te kthehet ne nje baze te terroristeve nderkombetare islamike. Eshte pozitiv fakti se me 11 shtator 2001 populli shqiptar dhe politikanet shqiptare e denuan aktin tragji te terroristeve islamike kunder Amerikes dhe Shqiperia po bashkepunon dhe jep kontributin e vet ne kete lufte te gjate e te veshtire, ne kete lufte qe ka te beje me mbrojtjen e civilizimit dhe demokracise. 

Pyetja e pare qe na lind eshte: Pse politikanet shqiptare te ketyre 10 viteve te fundit e devijuan moton e revolucionit antikomunist studentor te Dhjetorit 1990: "E DUAM SHQIPERINE SI EUROPA"?

Si deshmitar dhe pjesemarres ne levizjen madhore studentore te Dhjetorit 1990, si nje nder perfaqesuesit e pedagogeve dhe studenteve qe me 11 dhjetor 1990 moren pjese ne takimin me Ramiz Aline per t'i paraqitur kerkesat e Levizjes Antikomuniste Studentore dhe si ish-deputet i PD ne vitet 1992-1993, perseris te verteten e njohur se kerkesat kryesore te kesaj levizjeje ishin: 1) Pranimi i pluralizmit politik, 2) Zgjedhje parlamentare pluraliste, te lira e te ndershme, 3) Integrimi i Shqiperise ne institucionet Europiane e Perendimore, 4) Perparesi marredhenieve me Ameriken, 5) Zhvillimi i ekonomise se tregut, 6) Demokratizimi i vendit dhe respektimi i te drejtave te njeriut. 

Levizja Antikomuniste e Studenteve dhe e popullit shqiptar asnjehere nuk pati ne objektivat e saj futjen e Shqiperise ne Konferencen Islamike dhe dhenien e ngjyrimeve fetare shtetit shqiptar. 

Si hyri dhe pse Shqiperia nuk e 

ka vendin ne Konferencen Islamike

Shume nga politikanet shqiptare tashme 10 vjet nuk e kane analizuar sinqerisht dhe seriozisht menyren antikushtetuese dhe qellimet djallezore e antishqiptare te pranimit ne Konferencen Islamike dhe nuk kane marre asnje hap konkret per korigjimin e se keqes. Per me keq, kur pas akteve terroriste te 11 shtatorit 2001 nje deputet ne Parlamentin e Shqiperise kerkoi daljen e vendit tone nga Konferenca Islamike, nje vale akuzash u derdhen mbi te,madje edhe nga disa qe ne vitin 1992 kur ishin opozite kishin kundershtuar nje akt te tille te Presidentit te atehershem. Le te diskutojme duke lene menjane perkatesite fetare dhe duke u nisur vetem nga nje princip, nga principi i shqiptarizmit, nga kriteri se sa i sherbeu dhe i sherben Shqiperise qenia ne Konferencen Islamike. Eshte e vertete ajo qe shkruhet ne artikullin e siperpermnedur te New York Times: "Shqiperia, te cilen tranzicioni kaotik nga regjimi komunist pas 1990 e ktheu ate ne nje magnet per terroristet, ishte shteti i pare Europian qe u bashkua me 50 anetaret e Organizates se Konferences Islamike." 

Ishte me sa mbaj mend vjeshta e vitit 1992 kur shqiptaret dhe shumica e politikaneve shqiptare mesuan papritur se Presidenti i tyre ne nje vend te larget arab nenshkroi aktin e futjes se Shqiperise ne Konferencen Islamike. Ky njoftim shkaktoi menjehere reagime te ashpra ne radhet e vete Partise Demokratike dhe deputeteve te saj, ne radhet e opozites se asaj kohe dhe ne popull. Ne ate kohe une isha deputet i PD dhe Kryetar i Komisionit te Ligjeve ne Parlament. Mbaj mend se kur mesuam lajmin se Presidenti na futi ne Konferencen Islamike, ishim ne nje nga sallat e Muzeut Kombetar ku behej mbledhja e Keshillit Kombetar te PD ne te cilen merrnin pjese edhe deputetet e PD, mes te cileve edhe une. Mbledhjen e drejtonte kryetari i PD, Eduard Selami, i cili qe nga viti 1996 ndodhet ne Amerike. Pjesemarresit kerkuan urgjentisht qe te vinte ne mbledhje Presidenti Berisha per te dhene shpjegime mbi aktin arbitrar, antikushtetues dhe te fshehte te futjes ne Konferencen Islamike. 

ur Presidenti Berisha hyri ne salle, akoma pa u ulur mire ne karrigen e tij, te paret qe u ngriten dhe i kerkuan shpjegime per aktin e tij te paprecedent ishin disa deputete dhe aktiviste te PD qe ishin te fese myslimane. Ja disa nga pyetjet qe iu bene Presidentit:

-Kush ju ka autorizuar qe te na futni ne Konferencen Islamike? -Cfare duam ne Konferencen Islamike?- Pse shkel Kushtetuten? -Pse nuk eshte diskutuar kjo ceshtje me pare sipas procedures kushtetuese? -Pse nuk je konsultuar me grupin tone Parlamentar? -Cilat jane motivet qe te shtyne ne kete akt te paligjshem? 

Vete Kryetari PD se Shqiperise, nje nder drejtuesit kryesore te Levizjes Antikomuniste dhe themelues i PD, miku im Eduard Selami, ne ate mbledhje kundershtoi haptazi Presidentin Berisha dhe futjen e Shqiperise ne Konferencen Islamike, theksoi se ne jemi ne Europe dhe vendi i Shqiperise eshte ne institucionet Perendimore. Politika e PD duhet t'i permbahet ketij orientimi dhe te realizojme premtimet qe i beme popullit per hapjen dhe integrimin e Shqiperise me boten e civilizuar Perendimore dhe institucionet e saj. 

Mbaj mend se nje pjesemarres ne mbledhje, nje musliman ish i persekutuar politik, beri debat aq te ashper me Presidentin dhe ne shenje proteste ai u largua nga salla. Nga ajo mbledhje u pa se edhe vete politikanet shqiptare te fese muslimane nuk donin qe Shqiperia te futej ne Konferencen Islamike dhe se nje akt i tille ishte veprim i nxituar dhe teper sekret i Presidentit Berisha. Asnje negociate paraprake nuk ishte bere, asnje diskutim ne Parlament nuk ishte bere, asnje gje lidhur me kete nuk ishte bere publike me pare. Shumica e shqiptareve, mes te cileve edhe une, ende nuk e dinim se ekzistonte nje Konference Islamike. Asgje nuk dihej per programin, qellimin dhe kushtet e kesaj konference. Ato mund t'i kishte mesuar vetem Presidenti shqiptar me dy-tre administratore servile. 

Argumentimi qe Presidenti beri se: "Ne jemi nje vend me 70 perqind te popullsise myslimane" nuk perligj motivet e fshehta te tij. Ne vitin 1992 populli ishte i sapodale nga dekadat e ndalimit te fese, nga gjendja ateiste qe iu imponua nga komunizmi. Pra ne vitin 1992 shumica e shqiptareve nuk kishin hyre ende ne ndonje ceremoni fetare ne xhami, kishe a teqe dhe as kishin pasur rastin te lexonin Kuranin a Biblen. Pra shqiptaret, pervec te moshuareve, ende nuk ishin transformuar nga ateiste ne fetare dhe mbase ende nuk dinin ne thelb se cfare eshte islamizmi apo kristianizmi. Madje, moshat e reja, qe perbenin shumicen e popullsise se vendit, as qe dinin se cfare feje do te zgjidhnin, pasi seicili ka te drejte te zgjedhe ate fe qe preferon, pavaresisht se i cfare feje ka qene babai, gjyshi e stergjyshi. Askush, pra as Presidenti Berisha nuk kishte te drejte te paracaktonte preferencat fetare te rinise shqiptare dhe te askujt. 

Per me teper, referimi ne statistikat fetare te kohes se mbretit Zog nuk i pergjigjet realitetit te ri shqiptar. Dihet se qe nga viti 1990 e deri me sot me qindra mijera shqiptare kane emigruar ne vendet Perendimore dhe kane perqafuar kulturen e atyre vendeve ku jetojne. Per me teper martesat midis shqiptareve me fe te ndryshme kane qene e jane nje dukuri e zakonshme ne Shqiperi. Jane jo te pakta martesat midis muslimaneve e kristianeve. Une vete dhe shume te aferm te mi jemi martuar me vajza qe vijne nga familje muslimane dhe nuk kemi pasur as kemi ndonje paragjykim fetar. Eshte koha qe te behen regjistrime serioze edhe per ndryshimet e struktures se popullsise shqiptare sipas perkatesise fetare dhe te mos abuzohet me shifrat e 70 viteve me pare, apo me shifrat e kohes se sundimit otoman. Duke e futur Shqiperine ne Konferencen Islamike Presidenti do te jepte edhe shkendijat e njefare perqarjeje fetare, e njefare fondamentalizmi islamik ne nje kohe kur populli shqiptar njihet per tolerancen dhe bashkejetesen e qete midis muslimaneve e kristianeve. Ndersa, per perkatesine e hershme fetare te popullit shqiptar para pushtimit otoman dhe vlerat e civilizimit, ju lutem lexoni te madhin e kombit shqiptar, shkrimtarin e permasave boterore dhe Atdhetarin e mencur e te zjarrte, Ismail Kadare. Edhe vete Heroi yne Kombetar, Gjergj Kastrioti (Skenderbeu) mori permasa te medha Europiane e me gjere edhe per faktin se shtetet perendimore e konsiderojne si mbrojtes te civilizimit europian. 

Futja ne Konferencen Islamike - dhunim  flagrant i Kushtetutes se Shqiperise

Nje argument tjeter pse shteti shqiptar nuk duhej dhe nuk duhet te beje pjese ne Konferencen Islamike eshte vete Kushtetuta e Shqiperise, ku thuhet se shteti eshte i ndare nga feja. Pra eshte detyrim kushtetues qe shteti te mos marre inisiativa dhe te mos anetaresohet ne organizata e konferenca fetare. Pra ish Presidenti shqiptar dhunoi haptazi ligjet kushtetuese qe Parlamenti dhe vete Ai miratuan pas fitores se PD ne Mars te 1992.

Natyrisht qe liria fetare eshte nje tregues i respektimit te te drejtave te njeriut dhe perfshihet ne konventat nderkombetare. Amerika mbetet simbol i shkelqyer edhe per lirite fetare. Ne kete veshtrim komunitetet fetare te cdo perkatesie ne Shqiperi, duke respektuar ligjet e shtetit, mund te kene te drejte te vendosin vete se ne cfare aleancash e konferencash duhet te perfshihen e marrin pjese. Pra ishte e drejte e Komunitetit Musliman shqiptar qe te vleresonte dhe vendoste nese ai si komunitet dhe jo Shqiperia, te merrte ose jo pjese ne Konferencen Islamike dhe jo ky vendim te merrej nga shteti shqiptar, nga Presidenti i asaj kohe. Asnje fe ne Shqiperi nuk mund te pefaqesoje shtetin shqiptar, dhe as shteti nuk mund te perfaqesoje ndonje fe.

Pranimi i Shqiperise ne Konferencen Islamike ishte krejtesisht i paligjshem pasi nuk eshte respektuar procedura dhe formalitetet e kerkuara ligjore. Dihet se per pranimin e Shqiperise ne organizata, konferenca e bashkime te tjera nderkombetare shteterore Kushtetuta (Paketa e Ligjeve Kushtetuese e asaj kohe) dhe ligjet e Shqiperise parashikojne nje procedure te caktuar qe nuk mund ta shkele askush, pra as Presidenti. Keshtu per shembull per pranimin e Shqiperise ne Keshillin e Europes jane bere konsultime, diskutime, shkembime delegacionesh parlamentare, qeveritare dhe specialistesh etj. Procedura ka zgjatur rreth pese vjet dhe marreveshja eshte miratuar nga Parlamenti shqiptar. Publiku shqiptar ka qene i mireinformuar permes shtypit dhe medias shteterore e private gjate gjithe ketyre fazave dhe bisedemeve per anetaresim. Aktualisht, per pranimin e Shqiperise ne BE dhe organizma te tjere Europiane, edhe pse Shqiperia eshte pjese e Europes, negociatat mes shtetit shqiptar dhe ketyre organizmave marrin vite.

Natyrshem lindin pyetjet: Pse Presidenti shqiptar nxitoi te lidhej ne menyre sekrete me vendet islamike? A i interesonte nje gje e tille Shqiperise qe kishte vuajtur nga dikatura dhe prapambetja per shkak se Fuqite e Medha per fatin e saj te keq e lane ne aleancat e Europes Lindore? Pse asnje shpjegim publik nuk kane dhene Presidenti dhe zyrtaret shqipare per kete Konference?

Deri me sot ish-Presidenti nuk i eshte pergjigjur pyetjes: Pse ai e beri ne menyre te fshehte pranimin e Shqiperise ne Konferencen Islamike? Me ke e hartoi nje plan te tille antishqiptar? Dhe me sa duket ai kurre nuk do t'i pergjigjet sinqerisht kesaj pyetjeje. E dyshimte mbetet edhe zhdukja (nese kjo eshte e vertete) pas 1997 -es nga zyrat e Ministrise se Jashteme dhe Presidenca e gjithe dokumentacionit qe lidhet me pranimin e Shqiperise ne kete Konference. Faktet e mevoneshme ne Shqiperi si edhe ato te 11 Shtatorit 2001 ne Amerike, hedhin sidoqofte njefare drite mbi te verteten. 

Cfare ndodhi ne Shqiperi pas 

pranimit ne Konferencen Islamike?

Sic shkruan edhe Wall Street Journal, militantet islamike filluan te vijne ne Shqiperi me 1992, pas humbjes se regjimit komunist. Dyndje e madhe nga vendet arabe ne Shqiperi. Pas futjes se Shqiperise ne Konferencen Islamike fillon edhe zbarkimi i terroristeve islamike ne Shqiperi. Sot mund te bejme edhe pyetjet: A mos valle futja e Shqiperise ne Konferencen Islamike ishte pjese e strategjise se terroristeve islamike per te shtrire rrjetin e tyre ne Shqiperi? A mos valle ishin rrjete te tilla terroriste qe ia sugjeruan dhe e joshen Presidentin shqiptar per ta bere nje akt te tille ne menyre te rrufeshme? Le te shpresojme qe nuk eshte keshtu.

Presidenti u dha edhe shtetesine shqiptare disa arabeve! Qeveria Meksi hoqi vizat e hyrjes ne Shqiperi per arabet dhe vende te tjera islamike. Perse gjithe keto privilegje per boten islamike? Perse Shqiperia po kthehej ne nje han pa porta? Mos valle Presidenti synonte ta kthente Shqiperine ne njefare Afganistani! Ne vjeshten e vitit 1992 e me pas vershuan ne vendin tone te ashtuquajtur investitore nga vende islamike qe erdhen e ndertuan qindra xhami, hapen themelet e nje hoteli "madheshtor" ne nje vend te zgjedhur afer Universitetit te Tiranes, (por qe ai hotel akoma nuk eshte ndertuar); vershuan firma arabe te dyshimta dhe shoqata "bamirese" islamike qe i shtrine kthetrat e tyre ne pjeset me te mira te Shqiperise pasi kishin bekimin dhe ndihmen e pakursyer te Presidentit dhe te disa qeveritareve shqiptare. Mbase ka edhe ndonje investitor serioz nga vendet islamike qe mund te kete ndertuar ndonje hotel apo hapur bisnes tjeter ne Shqiperi dhe qe nuk ka lidhje me terroristet islamike. Nese ka, ne kete artikull une nuk flas per kete kategori.

Qe atehere ne popull kishte jo pak dyshime per disa investime misterioze te islamikeve ne Shqiperi. Dihet fjala vjen se ne ane te rruges Tirane - Vore, afer kryqezimit me rrugen per ne aeroportin e vetem nderkombetar te Rinasit, nje shoqeri arabe misterioze rrethoi me dy a tre rrathe muresh nje siperfaqe toke, sec u ndertua brenda atyre mureve rrethues, vendosi masa te rrepta sigurimi me roje te perforcuara. As une, as shumica e shqiptareve akoma nuk e dime se cfare behej aty brenda. Asnje prodhim nuk shihej te dilte. A mos valle aty perpunohej droge nga ku fitimet i shkonin terroristeve islamike dhe ndonje pushtetari shqiptar? Apo mos valle aty mblidheshin e sterviteshin terroriste qe vinin nen petkun arab si investitore dhe bamires? Apo thjesht behej pastrim i parase se zeze?

Isha ne Shqiperi kete vit dhe pyeta shume vete se cfare eshte bere e behet brenda atyre mureve. Asnje nuk dinte gje. Nje qytetar tiranas me tha sekete e dine vetem arabet, ish Presidenti Berisha, Ish Shefi i SHIK-ut Bashkim Gazidede, ish Kryeminstri Meksi, ish Ministri i Brendshem Agron Musaraj. E dine edhe President Mejdani, Fatos Nano, Fatos Klosi, Kryeminstri Ilir Meta e ndonje pushtetar tjeter. Tani me siguri e dine edhe sherbime te fshehta perendimore. A nuk kemi te drejten edhe ne komuniteti shqiptar qe te kerkojme shpjegime dhe prononcime publike nga personat e siperpermendur lidhur me kete objekt, lidhur me pyetjen nese terroristet kane pasur kampe trainimi ne Shqiperi si dhe ceshtje te tjera te pashpjeguara deri me sot?

Nje nder bankat e para pas 1992 -it ishte BANKA ISLAMIKE, ne zemer te kryeqytetit, ne ane te Shetitores "Deshmoret e Kombit", jo larg nga Presidenca, pothuajse ngjitur me zyrat e Parlamentit dhe perballe godines se Kryeministrise, ne nje nga ish godinat e Komitetit Qendror te PPSH. Drejtuesit dhe "investitoret" e kesaj banke ishin nder miqte me te afert te Presidentit Berisha, i cili sa here shkonte ne zyre apo kthehej ne shtepi do te kishte mundesi ta shihte kete godine, kete Banke. Shpresojme qe CIA, FBI dhe qeveria shqiptare tani te kene sqaruar dicka lidhur me kete banke dhe aktivitetin e saj. 

Nje "perfitim tjeter i madh" pas futjes ne Konferencen Islamike ishte qe disa vajza shqiptare, madje edhe ato 13-18 vjecare pranuan te vene percen pothuajse si ne Afganistan dhe ashtu dilnin edhe rrugeve te Tiranes se civilizuar. Dhe per kete thuhej se "investitoret dhe bamiresit islamike" i paguanin me nje shume te hollash cdo muaj. Mbase duket e pabesueshme, por kjo eshte e vertete. Turp i madh! Shqiperia po kthehej para kohes se ish mbretit Zog. Shqiperia po huazonte pamjen e nje vendi te larget islamik, ajo nuk ishte me vetvetja! Dhe Perendimi, edhe pa e artikuluar publikisht, pyeste veten: Ku po shkon keshtu Shqiperi?

Asnje motiv nuk mund te perligje kthimin e Shqiperise ne nje vend te bazave te organizatave terroriste.

Ne vitet 1992-1997 vetem Presidenti, Kryetari i SHIK-ut dhe i Shoqates se Intelektualeve Islamike te Tiranes, Bashkim Gazidede (Ne vitin 1997 ai do te arratisej dhe do te shkonte tek miqte e tij ne nje vend islamik, te cileve u sherbeu me perkushtim duke abuzuar detyren e tij ne dem te Shqiperise), Kryeministri Meksi dhe Ministri i Rendit Musaraj e ndonje tjeter duhet ta kene ditur se shume prej atyre "miqve" te larget mund te ishin pjese e rrjeteve terroriste islamike. Atyre u jane dhene edhe informacione nga sherbimet sekrete perendimore qe survejonin terroristet islamike ne Shqiperi. E megjithate keta pushtetare u lane fushe te lire veprimi ketyre terroristeve, madje edhe mund t'u kene plotesuar kerkesat qe ata kishin. Une dua te besoj se nje gje e tille nuk eshte bere qe te bashkepunohej me terroristet, por cilatdo qofshin motivet, ato jane antishqiptare dhe te pandershme. As terrorizmi, as mbeshtetja e tyre nuk mund te perligjen. Per me teper veprime te tilla te qeverisjes shqiptare ishin haptazi antishqiptare, i jepnin nje ndihme te madhe regjimit te Miloshevicit. 

Kjo sigurisht ka alarmuar sherbimet e fshehta perendimore. Sic dihet nga viti 1992 deri ne Gusht 1998 asnje nga terroristet islamike qe vepronin ne Shqiperi nuk u arrestua dhe as u dorezua. Madje qeveria shqiptare edhe ne vitin 1998, sic pohon vete Kryetari i SHISH-it Fatos Klosi, hezitonte te zbatonte urdherat e CIA-s dhe te organeve te tjera nderkombetare per arrestimin e ketyre terroristeve dhe ekstradimin e tyre. Nuk mund te quhet e sinqerte nje qveri shqiptare qe detyrohet te arrestoje "miqte e saj islamike" vetem kur CIA dhe FBI te detyrojne ta bejne kete. E sinqerte eshte qe vete Shqiperia nuk duhej te kthehej ne nje vend ku organizata terroriste islamike a te cfaredo ngjyre tjeter te kene pasur apo te kene aktivitet. Vete sherbimi sekret shqiptar dhe organet e tjera te shtetit duhej e duhet ti parandaloje, te mos i lejoje te futen ne Shqiperi, te zbuloje, arrestoje dhe ekstradoje apo asgjesoje terroristet e cdo ngjyre ne Shqiperi.

Perse edhe qeveria e sotme, e pranon 

qenien e Shqiperise ne Konferencen Islamike?

Disa nga pyetjet e tjera qe mund te behen sot jane: Perse sot, kur ka rreth pese vjet qe qeverisin ata qe me 1992 e kritikuan me te drejte Berishen per futjen ne Konferencen Islamike vazhdojne te mos e shfuqizojne formalisht dhe praktikisht ate akt antikushtetues te tij? Perse mori pjese Shqiperia ne mbledhjen e Konferences Islamike qe u mbajt pas akteve te terroristeve islamike ne Amerike? A mos valle ne klasen e sotme politike ka pushtetare e individe qe per te keqen e Shqiperise dhe ndonje perfitim te tyrin personal duan qe vendi yne te mbetet aty ku nuk e ka vendin, pra ne Konferencen Islamike? 

Te gjitha ketyre pyetjeve dhe shume te tjerave qeveritaret e sotem ne Shqiperi duhet t'i japin pergjigje publike. Atyre nuk u lejohet qe te perligjin qenien e Shqiperise ne Konferencen Islamike duke thene se ate e beri Berisha. Jo, qe nga 1997 kjo eshte veper e socialisteve ne pushtet. 

Ne Shqiperi eshte e lehte te mos lejohet te futet, apo nese futet eshte e lehte te zbulohet cdo terrorist islamik nese vete pushtetaret shqiptare nuk i mbeshtesin ata. Shqiperia eshte nje vend i vogel, ku edhe kriminelet ordinere njihen me emer, ku falsifikatoret, trafikantet, kontrabandistet njihen nga shteti dhe nga populli. Por ata lihen te lire nga vete shteti. Nje rrethane shume ndihmese ne luften kunder terrorizmit islamik ne Shqiperi eshte fakti se perberja e popullsise shqiptare nuk eshte disakombeshe a disa racash sic ngjet ne Amerike e vende te tjera. Pra po te jete vullneti i mire i shtetit dhe nese vete shteti nuk eshte i korruptuar dhe i implikuar, Shqiperia nuk mund te jete kurre baze e organizatave terroriste islamike apo cfaredo lloji qofshin, as e mafias nderkombetare te droges, prostitucionit, trafiqeve. 

Pas 11 Shtatorit 2001 politikanet shqiptare duhet ta kene kuptuar se nuk do te munden me te mashtrojne qeverite perendimore me demagogjine e tyre pro Perendimit duke pasur vetem kembet dhe nje pjese te pronave te paligjshme ne Shqiperi, trupin ne Perendim, ndersa Zemren dhe Koken ne Lindjen Islamike. Por tashme Perendimi u zgjua dhe do te dije te shohe vepren e jo fjalet e bukura dhe lajkat e politikaneve shqiptare.

Cfare i duhet sot Shqiperise?

- Sot, me shume se kurre, Shqiperia ka nevoje per nje ekip drejtues te ndershem, per nje ekip qe mund ta krijoje e drejtoje i Madhi Kadare.

Shqiperia eshte e njollosur se ata qe e drejtojne jane te korruptuar. Sic theksoi Ismail Kadare ne takimin e tij me disa krijues e intelektuale te Lezhes, me 24 nentor 2001: "Shqiperia dhe shqiptaret kane nevoje per nje ekip drejtues...Njerezve te vecuar ne Ballkan u merr koka ere shume shpejt. Pra, tani edhe Shqiperise i duhen ekipe politike, qe mund t'i balancojne roblemet dhe te gjejne zgjidhje me te shpejta...Pa nje strategji te menduar dhe pranimin e ekipit si e vetmja rruge per zhvillimin e nje vendi, nuk mund te kete te ardhme te qendrueshme. Luhatjet jane te papranueshme, kur ato ndodhin gjate, pa e percaktuar kahjen e perqendrimit." (Shih: Revista "Kuvendi", No 7, Dhjetor 2001, Faqe 15, Detroit). Per imazhin e keq qe kane sot te huajt per Shqiperine, sic theksoi Kadareja ne takimin ne Lezhe, fajtore jemi vete ne shqiptaret. 

Me nje ekip drejtuesish te ndershem qe do ta duan dhe do te punojne me gjithe zemer e perkushtim per vendin e tyre, Shqiperise do t'i kthehen vlerat e saj te verteta, Shqiperia do te kthehet ne vend te begatuar, ne nje vend qe do te radhitet me dinjitet ne vendet qe mbrojne e zhvillojne civilizimin Perendimor, do te dije te gjeje vendin e saj ne bashkesine e civilizuar Perendimore. 

Dhe une mendoj se nje ekip te tille mund ta krijoje sot nje personalitet i madh, i respektuar dhe i paimplikuar ne korrupsion. Nje personalitet i tille sot eshte Ismail Kadare. Ne, komuniteti shqiptar i Amerikes, duhet te bashkohemi ne apelin qe i bejme Kadarese per te pranuar nje rol te ri ne politiken shqiptare, rolin e drejtuesit te shtetit shqiptar ne kete kohe te veshtire, por jo pa rrugezgjidhje. Eshte koha qe Kadareja te ngrihet mbi parapelqimin e tij per te mos u marre me politike. Jo, i dashur Kadare, ndryshe nga sa keni argumentuar ne vitet 1991-1992, Ju sot jeni edhe politikani me i mire dhe me i ndershem i Shqiperise. Me nje ekip te drejtuar nga Kadareja une shpresoj se politika shqiptare do te filloje te kthehet ne nje politike serioze dhe te pergjegjshme para popullit dhe vendit, ne nje politike qe do ta beje Shqiperine nje vend te denje te bashkesise Perendimore, ne nje vend ku Shqiperia nuk do te permendet me as si vend i terrorizmit islamik. Dhe shqiptaret duhet dhe do te fillojne te bashkepunojne per te ndertuar jeten e tyre, vendin e tyre dhe do te dine te bashkejetojne ne paqe e harmoni pa dallime feje, krahine, perkatesie partiake dhe ideje. 


----------------------------------------------





Zefi thote aty me larte :

Deri me sot ish-Presidenti nuk i eshte pergjigjur pyetjes: 
Pse ai e beri ne menyre te fshehte pranimin e Shqiperise ne Konferencen Islamike? 

--------

Zef , ti ishe kryetari gjykates larte ne Kohen e Saliut.

E ti Zef a ke sqaruar popullin pse ike?

Nuk ike si kundershtar i fondamentalizmit islamik...bile kurre nuk tu degjua zeri si anti fondamentalist sa ishe ne kolltuqet e buta ku te vuri Saliu.
Ti u hoqe nga Funksionet si HAJDUT o ZEF BROZI.

Ti hengre rryshfete nga bandat e Droges.

Asnji lufte nuk bere o Zef Brozi ndaj prostitucionit, Droges, Korrupsionit etj.
Ti u demaskove si  legen qe me rrushfete nxorre nga burgu nji kapobande te trafikut te Droges me Greqine.

Zef Brozi  ti u demaskove si agjent i Asfalise.

Zef Brozi,  bej qejf ne krye te asaj Shoqates ne Amerike se ne Tirane te ka dale Boja si i Pa-Burre e i pa-bese.


Sa per terrorizem Islamik...Amerika ..qeveria amerikane pra..le te sqaroje popullin e saje..pse e pergatiti si pilot ne shkollat amerikane autorin e 11 shtatorit ..Moohamad ATTA-n.


Sa per investitoret Arabe..ata o ZEF jane bith e breke me Partine Socialiste dhe ne bankat e tyre ne Tirane punojne Shoket e Tu Zef Brozi.

----------


## helios

O Braro,nje gje s'mora vesh une...Ti me ket citatin tend ke arritur te denigrosh figuren e Zef Brozit,ok deri ketu ne rregull.  Ketu jemi tek Problematika Shqiptare,apo jo? Ok,dmth sipas teje,dhe sipas gjithe atij artikulli gazete,problemi na qenka Zef Brozi???Ah po,se ai po spekulon... 
Ti per mua s'e ke mbaruar akoma se lexuari artikullin,ske kuptuar akoma spekulimin me te madh qe i ka bere Shqiperise Presh-ident Berisha !!! Nejse...pune per ty...sic duket ja ndjen vertet lezetin...

Ps. Nuk jam hic kurioz te lexoj repliken tede se e marr me mend...

----------


## Idmon

NUK ESHTE E VERTET QE ZEF BROZI ESHTE SPEKULLANT  AI IKU NGA SHQIPERIA SEPSE SAL BERISHA ME KOMPANI DONIN TA FUTNIN NE BURG SEPSE NUK PO ZBATONTE POROSIT E TE MADHERISHMIT BERISHA  PO ZBATONTE LIGJET E SHTETIT . I NDERUAR ZOTI BRARI ME METODAT QE PO PERDOR SAL BERISHA MOS MENDO QE KA PER TE ARDHUR NE PUSHTET PER KETE TE JESH ME SE I SIGURT VETEM PO FILLOJ LUFTEN  ME SHPATA  SIC E KA ZAKON SE PUSHKET NUK KA KU GJEN .

----------


## GRESI30

Pershendetje BRARO...nderimet e mia... edhe urimet me te sinqerta...
Zef LESHI NDUE PRENG GAMORI BROZI, pasi ka fituar nje azil politik ne USA(United SHIT of AMERICA), ka filluar me pellitur si GOMAR. Pa harruar perfitimet e ardhura nga qenia ne postin e ofruar nga ish Presindeti i Nderuar BERISHA. Shume veta kane te drejten te flasin te shajne kedo, por ama me fakte. Persa i perket egzistences apo jo te bandave ISLAMIKE ne shqiperi, ju siguroj qe ato kane pas EGZISTUAR , edhe ato jane STERVITUR nga AGJENTE dhe SPECIALISTE AMERIKANE, ashtu sikurse u STERVITEN ne ANGLI(HEREFORD) nga SAS( forcat speciale angleze). Kete nuk e kane mohuar askush. U sterviten sepse u interesonin. Erdhi momenti kur ato qe u sterviten i dolen jashte kontrollit, edhe ne kete moment filloi GJUETIA E SHTRIGAVE. Sa per faktin e aderimit te SHQIPERISE NE KONFERENCES TE VENDEVE ISLAMIKE, Berisha i shtyre nga nevoja per te pranuar ndihma nga te cdo burim i mundshem beri nje veprim te tille, te cilin e ka pranuar qe ishte i nxituar. Personalisht e kam njohur DOKTORIN(keshtu me pelqen ta therras), edhe nese deri me sot te dale ndonje KATNAR si NIKOLL LESHI, edhe ta marre neper goje ky eshte turpi me i madh. Boll me budalliqe te teperta. Sa per Egzistencen e ISLAMIZMIT doni apo nuk doni te gjithe ju bashke me  LEF(gorja) BROZI ka per te egzistuar, derisa United SHIT of Amerika , shikon punen e vet, ne teritorin e vet, edhe nuk i fut hundet ne punet e shteteve te tjera edhe atje ku nuk i takon...
Nderimet e mia, edhe zoti ju bekofte te gjithve...

----------


## Taulant _NYC

Jam i sigurt se Brari dhe Gresi jane pergjigjur pa e lexuar deri ne fund artikullin . Ne mesazhet tuaja nuk shof ndonje kundershtim apo argument reth artikullit dhe fakti se ish-presidenti shkeli kushtetuten dhe si pasoj e kesaj akoma sot edhe kesaj dite njihemi ne bote si vend qe kanos rezzik islamik ne bote . Megjithese une vi  nga nje familje me origjine myslimane , nuk me pyeti njeri a doja qe vendi im te hynte ne kete oraginizate , ashtu si nuk u pyeten edhe reth 2milione shqiptare te tjere qe me origjine mund ti perkisnin kesaj feje , nuk u pyet parlamenti , gjykata kushtetuese dhe aq me teper nuk u miratua as nga PD bile nqs e lexoni arikullin me vemendje do te lexoni per debatet e ashpra qe ka pasur Berisha brenda partise se tij . 
Brari nuk i bihet gomarit kurr nuk ke c far ei ben samarit . Edhe nqs se Z Brozi ka qen vertet ashtu si thua ti , kjo nuk tregon gje tjeter per vec se pa aftesine e Berishes dhe qeverise qe ai drejtonte qe mbante ne pune njerez te tille . Do isha kurioz te lexoja ndonje argument per mbrotjen e shkeljes se kushtetutes nga Berisha dhe jo epiteti spiuni apo majmuni ne mes te emrave te njerezve te cilat ata ndoshta dhe i meritojne . 
Ndersa komenti i Gresit me kujton Berishen dhe shefin e tij Gazideden andej nga fundi i 96 kur u prishen marveshjet me Ameriken dhe filluan te therisnin kunder Amerikes dhe ta quanin shtet iperialist a ku di une . Zoterinj nqs e njifni sa do pak historine Shqiptare duhet te dini se SHqiperia dhe Shqiptaret etnike nuk kane pasur kurre dem nga Amerika bile per ekzistencen tone ju kemi shume borxhe . 
 Shendet

----------


## GRESI30

Ik mer plak futi noj tas gjelle anej ka amerika, se e paske veshtrimin e shkurter shume. Ti thu se sme boni keq mu skam pse ta kundershtoj une. Sa per fjalimin e Zotit Berisha e Zotit Gazidete ne 1996, rreth faktit qe KRYENGRITJA e ARMATOSUR , e bandave KOMUNISTE ne jug te shqiperise, erdhi si REZULTAT i  Zonjes se "nderuar" qe ishte ne krye te ashtoquajteres "ambasade" amerikane ne tirane, edhe faktit te mos pranimit te SAZANIT si baze amerikane dhe pa te drejte aksesi te shqiperise ne te, si edhe  gabimit te aderimit ne Lidhjen Islamike dhe ishte nje deklarim NAIV , por me shume fakte edhe te verteta ne te. Boll te lutem, mos na hap barkun mo po maro ate shkolle qe ke nis a nese nuk je duke bo shkolle bo i dore pare, ate boj mos fol pa fakte. Une te jap fakte sa te dush ti qe "corba" ne shqiperi, e me pas ne kosove e serbi erdhi si rezultat i atij shteti qe ka qytet ate mbiemrin tat NYC. 
Shume veta ketu bashke me ate fshatarin nga katunet e LACIT, NIKOLL LESHIN, ngaterrojne aftesine si profesionalist me personalitetet e nje kombi. Shif faktet daje....

----------


## Taulant _NYC

Zbulimi i ri i Berishjaneve , Corba ne SHqiperi dhe Kosove u be nga Amerika . 
Po Berishes te dilte ne Televizor dhe te thoshte " Paret e shqiptareve ne firma jane te pastra dhe te sigurta " kush i tha Klintoni . Interesohu pak me ata miqte e tu dhe pyeti sa milion dollare kontriboi Gjalice per PD-ne ne fushaten elektorale ne 1996 . Nejse se po dalim jashte teme dhe po hyjme ne tema qe nuk do te zgjidhen kurre . Gres nuk ka nevoje per komente te tipit shko ha nonje dor gjell apo bej ndonje lek ..............

----------


## sn0m

Taulant mor lal, mos u streso shume kur ben replike me brarin dhe gresin, duhet ti kuptosh se niveli i tyre eshte shume i kufizuar nga ana intelektuale prandaj dhe nuk duhet te presesh veprimtare te larta psiqike prej tyre si analizim , reflektim, perfundim. Ata aq e kane, hudhin nai parrull sipas urdherit. Edhe kane pas marr 2 mijsleksha i her e i kohe tuj hudh parrulla, gura e shishe me benxine te ministria. Vetem i gjo du me i thone, meqe ja u ka fut anglia me ameriken, pse sikni anej nga afganistani se mund te takoni dhe gazideden po qe se ju ka mare malli. Skllever te genjeshtres, kshu keni qene, kshu do ekstinktoheni, sa te mjerushem qe jeni.
Hajt pra ju pafsha te partizani panjohur
sn

Ah si skame nje grusht te fuqishem ti bie ktij mali qe sban za.

----------


## Albo

> - Sot, me shume se kurre, Shqiperia ka nevoje per nje ekip drejtues te ndershem, per nje ekip qe mund ta krijoje e drejtoje i Madhi Kadare.


Dikush duhet ti thote ne vesh Brozit qe keto fjale nuk i sjellin nder por turp Kadarese. Kadare qendron me lart se politika pasi ai eshte nje shkrimtar universal dhe nje akademik qe nuk i perket vetem shqiptareve, por mbare Europes dhe botes.

Sa per "analizat" e ngritura mbi thashethemet e rrugeve, Brozi ben mire te lexoje pasi nuk ka kapacitetin qe te analizoje. "Master Degree ne US" ka marre edhe Arben Imami, shoku i armeve te Brozit, packa se ky ne Shqiperi ka mbaruar shkolle te larte me korrespondence! 

Shqiperia ne Konferencen Islamike u anetaresua jo "me urdher te Berishes" por u anetaresua pasi politika e jashtme shqiptare qe prej 1992 ishte ajo e "dyerve te hapura". Kjo do te thote qe izolimin 50 vjecar do ta mposhtnim vetem me nje bashkepunim te ngushte me te gjitha vendet qe ishin te gatshme per te ndihmuar Shqiperine. Berisha beri kerkese per anetaresim kudo dhe vizitoi gjithe vendet perendimore, lindjen e mesme dhe te larget, sic vizitoi edhe Vatikanin dhe Stambollin.

Arsyeja e dyte perse Shqiperia u anetaresua ne Konferencen Islamike eshte se Shqiperia ishte dhe vazhdon te jete nje vend i varfer. Konferenca Islamike nuk eshte ngritur me qellime politike dhe as mbi qellime fetare te avancimit te fese islame, eshte ngritur per te mbrojtur te drejtat e myslymaneve kudo ne bote dhe per ti ndihmuar ata ekonomikisht. Me pak fjale, cdo vit Shqiperia merr $$$ nga vendet anetare, dhe kjo eshte arsyeja qe jo vetem Berisha por as socialistet nuk e largojne Shqiperine nga Konferenca Islamike. Eshte interesi ekonomik ne mes qe nuk eshte aspak i vogel.

Ishte ky nje vendim i drejte apo i gabuar? Varet me cfare syze e shikon. Nese nisesh si besimtar Katolik, Brozit mbase do ti pelqente qe Shqiperia te ishte nen protektoratin e Vatikanit. Nese nisesh nga interesat e politikanit, po, Berisha gaboi qe e aprovoi nje hap te tille pasi u dha kundershtareve te tij nje mundesi per ta sulmuar. Nese nisesh nga interesat ekonomike te vendit, ky anetaresim ishte me shume interes pasi jo vetem qe levronte fonde te nevojshme, por i hapte rrugene dhe investimeve te biznesmeneve arabe qe kane qene nder te paret qe kane investuar ne Shqiperine post-komuniste.

Persa i perket akuzave te "terrorizmit islamik ne Shqiperi", te cilat Brozi mundohet tia faturoje Berishes dhe pushtetit te demokrateve, Brozi me sa duket nuk i ka pare pallatet dhe ndertesat madheshtore qe biznesmenet arabe kane ngritur ne Shqiperi. Pra, nese arabet kane xhihad me USA apo Europen, kjo nuk do te thote se kane xhihad edhe me Shqiperine. Arabet ne Shqiperi kane ndertuar dhe nuk kane shkaterruar.

Shteti shqiptar ne cdo kohe ka patur nje bashkepunim teper te ngushte me administraten amerikane dhe te gjitha shqetesimet e amerikaneve jane adresuar nga sherbimi informativ shqiptar. Ky bashkepunim ka qene teper evident ne vitet qe kemi lene pas ne Shqiperi fale ekstradimeve te here pas hershme te te dyshuarve.

Njerezit qe hiqen me katolik se Papa i Romes jane njerez qe fene e perdorin si mjet per te percare dhe shkaktuar konflikte dhe jo per te vene ne vend nje gabim apo te vertete. Kete perpiqet te beje edhe Brozi ne shkrimin e tij. Njerezit e deshtuar i ngushellon vetem mendimi qe te gjithe njerezit perreth jane si ata te deshtuar, prandaj edhe Brozi pas kaq kohesh shpalos mllefin e tij ndaj ish-presidentit te vendit Berisha qe i mirebesoi atij kreun e Gjykates se Kacacionit ne 1992.

Jam kurioz te lexoj nga Brozi "akuzat" qe shteti shqiptar ngriti ndaj tij, dhe perse ai fluturoi pikerisht drejt USA ?!

Sa per dijenine tuaj, Brozi eshte akuzuar per spiunazh dhe shitje te sekretit shtreteror duke shkelur me te dyja kembet ligjet e atij vendi. Se per cilin vend spiunoi, pergjigjen e merrni po te mesoni vendin qe e "ekstradoi" nga Shqiperia ne ato dite te veshtira per te. Sot Zef Brozi jeton ne Michigan USA prej vitesh tashme.

----------


## dodoni

Shume analize e mire Albo, pajtohem plotesisht me juve.

----------


## Brari

Moderator !


Titulli qe i ke vene ksaj teme nuk po me pelqen. 
Terrorizmi ne Shqiperi  nuk ka lidhje me ndonji konference Islamike.
Ne se ka Terrorizem, ky terrorizem nuk eshte i drejtur kunder vendeve tjera por  nji fenomen i joni me lidhje me Sistemin stalinist qe funksionoi ne Shqiperi dhe mbeturinat e tije.

Po deshe vere titullin e Temes " Zef Brozi ne Koha Jone" ose "Spekulimet me "Rezikun Islamik" nga Stalinistet" .

Ngjarjet e 11  shtatorit ne Nju Jork nuk  lidhen aspak  me Berishen  ose Gazideden ashtu sic aludon Zef Brozi  me porosi nga Kupola Mafioze.
 Te lutem ose fshije fare Temen ose ndroja Titullin.
Une tema me Tituj bombastik nuk hap.


Snom !

Ti thua ..Berisha eshte refugjat ne Tirane..dhe duhet te ike..

Po qe ashtu edhe ti Snom je refugjat...edhe Kadareja dhe enver Hoxha..dhe dritero Agolli..dhe Nano..dhe Dokle Zabiti Moz  Ruci  Fino. etj etj.
Refugjatet ne Tirane kan 100 vjet qe vijne.

Refugjati Berisha dallon nga te tjeret ne nji pike..

Ai o snom kaqoli te dha ty mundesi te shkosh refugjat ne Londer  dhe te mos quhesh i arratisur e familje e dekllasuar..
Ata refugjatet e Tjere  te cilve u ka sherbyer yt ate dhe yt gjysh  instaluan stalinizmin ne Tirane dhe izoluan vendin 50 vjet. Ti leh per ata e ky refugjati Tropojes e hapi Shqiperine me Boten.
Cilen Shqiperi?
Ata me te varfren e Europes qe e lane te varfer Bandat e Refugjatve nga Gerxhet staliniste  te Kurveleshit.


Sa per rebelizmin e 97 qe shkaterroj shqiperine ka Faj  dhe shum te madh bile ajo Zonja ambasadore amerikane Lino-ja.
Sikur ajo  ta donte Shqiperine i mjaftonte ti bente nji Xerr ne celular Zabit Brokes ose Gjinushit dhe nuk ndodhte katastrofa e 97-tes e cila i kushtoj vendit gjak njerzish e miliarda dollare humbje.

Sa per nivel tendin e tonin ate ja lem diskutimeve ta tregojne.

----------


## sn0m

Ok Albi, qeke njeri me nivel dhe eshte kenaqesia ime te bej debat me ju. Kadare, figure e ndritur shqiptare, megjithese krijimtaria i ka rene qe kurra sistemi. Sa per Evropian dhe boterore, me duket se i fryjme icik me shume nga cduht. Psh ketu ne angli se ka lexu njeri kadaren, as e di njeri emrin. Figura qe njihen disi jane ai kercimtari i baletit, Prelocaj dhe Ivna Mula. Jame plotesisht dakort me ju qe kur i drejtohet kadarese ja ka fut kot. Ok ti marrim me rradhe,

1. "dyerve te hapura". Jame absolutisht dakort me ju qe nje njeri i zgjedhur me vote demokratike te mendoje dhe te propozoje per politike te dyerve te hapura elektoratit. Por kjo si jep te drejten atij te na paternalizoje neve te gjitheve. Ne perendim, edhe per ligje pak me te vogla po qe prekin krejt popullsine behen referendume. Po Sala ku e gjeti te drejten ta bente kete gje sipas deshires se vet. Dmth ne ket pike u shkel e drejta kushtetuese e imja per te votuar politikat e qeverise qe kane pasoj direkte mbi personin tim. Sa per kerkesen qe ka bere kudo, une e kame marre veshvetem kur u dha lajme se u anetaresuam me sukses.

2. Ndihma ekonmike, nuk kame degjuar per ndonje financim projekti nga org Islamike me rendesi ekonomike perjashtuar ndihmat pa hesap ne hapjen e medreseve dhe ndertimin e xhamiave te reja. Konferenca islamike ka njerez qe po i vdesin per buke ne sudan, afrike ect, pse do me shpetoka mua qe jame ne evrope dhe per me keq 75% ateist. Qe ketu pra i dashur i del koka politikes. Une nuk e di se ku jetoni po ketu ne angli, ata myslymanet e verte, dmth qe te vene bomba e kane enderr te madhe dhe e quajne te mrekullueshme qe shqiperia eshte vend myslyman. ata e kane enderr evropen dhe endrra e tyre idiote eshte realizuar sipas tyre ne shqiperi. Tjeter, cmimi qe po paguajme per anetaresim atje, lezo intervisten e ambassadorit amerikan per ket problem e do te dali shume qarte. Edhe historin p ta shikosh, nje nga rsyet kryesore pse u be shqiperia pershesh pas mundjes te perandorise otomane ishte qe te ishte nen kontrollin e shteteve xstiane te ballkanit, pavaresisht se ata skane asnje gje te perbashket me kristianizmin e jane me afer barbarizmit. KJo besoj se i jep pergjigje disi dhe paragrafit 3-te.  

3. Persa i perket paragrafit te katert, te keshilloj te mos kapesh me parrulla, qe seshte karakteristik e jotja po  te shikosh faktet. Nje gje po te sjell si shembull. Ketu ne angli eshte nje sheik qe quhet Abu Hamza dhe predikon per alkaiden. Ne interviste, ky zoti Hamza thoshte se duhet ti bejme lufte amerikes dhe perendimit se perndjek myslimanet kudo ne bote, dhe ne Albania, dhe kur thote ai kshu kuptohet se perse e ka fjalen. Keshtu cmimi qe paguam per xhamite qe ndertuan ata apo perprdorimin si baze te shqiperise eshte mese i qarte. Edhe ajo qe thote Brozi per mos arrestimin e asnje terroristi gjate viteve te PDne pushtet eshte shume sinjifikative. Lexo dhe raportet e ndryshme nga agjenci prestigjioze te vendeve perendimore qe e rrallisin albanian si baze e alqaides. Keshtu ato pallatet madheshtore te alqaides, po me lene mua dhe ty jashte evropes pranaj dhe si du fare se e kane bishtin nga prapa.  Tjeter, a e ma men si u ben muret e ambasades amerikane, si keshtjelle ne mes te tiranes. Mu me vinte shume keq kur i shihja. Duhet ta shikojme te verten ne sy, jo ti largohemi asaj. Ajo qe u be u be, te pakten te mos bejme me gabime ne te ardhmen.

4. Paragrafi se a deshtoi Brozi me kasacionin eshte teme me vete, vetem nje gje, kush eshte sala ti besoj Brozit Kasacionin, mos jemi gje stan me dele dhe kemi salen per bari dhe ai drejton llapin me capin me rujt tufen dhe kta j futen se bashkpunun me ujkun!!!!!!. Shteti ligjot demokratik ka institucione, te pavarura dhe qe kontrollojne njera tjetren dhe jo prijesa aq me tepe te maleve qe i besojne institucione filanit e filanit. Kulti i njeshit vashdon e jeton ne shqiperi dhe i nisur dhe nga votimi kolektiv na cojne atu kujemi sot e kesaj dite. 'Cdo popull ka qeverin qe i takon' Napoloni ka thene.
Kjo besoj se i jep pergjgijge dhe akuzave per spiunazh, se ci ka ngele shqiperise me rujt sekret shteteror ne ket ere demokracie dhe integrimi qe jetojm se kuptoj, a vetem nese ja ka shit mafias. Sa per ate qe ai iku ne micigan desha me te pyt po ai miku juj gazidete pse iku ne Siri a ku ta di une kur ra nga fiku!!!!!!

Anyway se me duhet me ik se do kap icik trenin, po pres pergjigje me kenaqesi nga ju i dashur, dhe nje pyetje, sikur ti binte sales infarkt sot,per ke do votoje ti si i djathte neser, ....miqesore i urojsales 150 vjet.
Me respekt
sn

----------


## Taulant _NYC

Perpiquni ti permbeheni temes , me sa kuptoj une nuk po diskutojme per Zefin dhe Ismailin , mejgithese ne qofte se Zefi ka qen vertet spiun kjo injoron qeverine qe e mbante ne pune , ndersa per Kadarene ja ka futur kot fare dhe albo mos i aq i sigurt qe ai qendorn shume me lart se politika .Megjithese kam respekt si shkrimtar ka dhe ai shume njolla ne biografi . 

Kthehemi tek tema . Albo leji arsyet pse Sala na futi ne organizate sepse nuk ka qene Sala ai qe ka filluar kete rruge . Shqiperia eshte pranuar si vezhguese ne kete oranizate ne 7 dhjetor 1991 ne kohen kur ne fuqi ishin komunistet dhe president Ramiz Alia . Me vone ne 23 tetor  te 1992 me urdher te presidentit Berisha , Alfred Serreqi ( i besimit katolik edhe ky ) ka nenshkruar kerkesen per anetaresim me te drejte te plota , kerkese kjo qe eshte pranuar nga organizata ne dhjetor te 1992 .  
Megjithese qellimi ka qen kryesisht ekonomik , ky akt ka qen anti-kushtetues pasi nuk eshte keshilluar dhe nuk eshte vene ne dijeni as parlamenti , as gjykatat , as PD as populli SHqiptar . Megjithese ndihmat poppulli shqiptar i pa vetem ne format e xhamive qe u ngriten ne cdo qoshe te vendit dhe shamive qe filluan te lidhen perseri reth kokave te femrave deri ketu nuk patem ndonje te keqe " te madhe " . 
Problemi kryesor ishte qe Sala dhe qeveria qe ai drejtonte lejoi te hynin ne Shqiperi kush te donte dhe kur te donte pa patur as kontrollin me te vogel , Shqiperia u kthey ne han me dy porta , madje dy prej tre egjiptjaneve qe CIA dhe shiku ekstradoi ne 1998 te cilet me vone u denuan me vdekje ne Egjipt kishin nenshtetesi SHQIPTARE ( qe temaresh nenshtetesi SHqiptare  duhet te firmoset nga presidenti ) . GJithashtu Cia kishte sinjalizuar autoritet e kohes ne Shqiperi per kete gje disa here ne 96-97 po ne ate kohe per ne Amerika ishte " superfuqi imperialiste " dhe maredheniet ishin prishur . 
Shendet te gjitheve

----------


## sn0m

Brari no comment per debatin tend, vetem nje gje po deshe me ma shujt kureshtjen a i beson vertet ato qe thua!!!!!
Sa per refugjatin qe vjen ne tirane, ceshtja nuk shtrohej se a kane te drejte njerzit te vine ne Tirane e kush ka e kush ska ardh, po une  i referohesha ne menyre metaforike per refugjatin ate qe ska asgje te perbashket me tiranen intelektuale te viteve 80, 90 ku degjohej dhe hitparade apo xhiroja e darkes. Sala ka qene refugjat ( kur u priste floket studentave gjate zborit se i kishin te gjata) dhe eshte sot e kesaj dite kur i zhvillon lufte kanunore institucionit te demokracise. Sa per ate qe me lejoi te dal jashte, ja fut kot, po vec me lon trute e mija me te shpjeguar se ca ndodh!!!!!!!
Anyway se u lodha me ty. Good Luck megjithe Doctor Rumpallen
Me respekt sn

----------


## Ushtari i mire

Albo, Brari, Gresi (me rend alfabetik)!
Kaq pak rendesi paska zbatimi i ligjit per ju?
Sidoms Kushtetuta, ligji suprem i vendit.
Garnitura menjane (qellimet e doktorit, apo figura e Brozit) kushtetuta u shkel me te duja kembet, por Dr paska thene se "qenka nxituar?"
Qenkam nxituar thuhet kur ben ndonje gabim drejtshkrimor ose ortografik ne hartim, jo kur shkel kushtetuten e vendit tend!
Duuuuhhhhhhhhhhhh

----------


## Ushtari i mire

Sa per Brozin, ai mund te jete i perlyer, po te perlyerit ua dine pislliqet njeri tjetrit.

----------


## Brari

degjo more ushtari Diko Zeqos..!

Konferenca islamike ( te sqaroj dhe Taulanti) nuk eshte Gogol.

Nuk eshte si BE  ose NATO ose traktati varshaves ku shtetet heqin ca te drejta nga Sovraniteti tyre dhe marrin angazhime etj.

Ajo eshte si nje shoqate per ndihme reciproke dhe kuptohet  ka nje si moral islam ku Arabet e Pasur ndihmojne fukarenjte.

Nuk eshte Bllok politik ose fetar qe cenon lirin e nji vendi ose Fete e tjera.

Zhurma u be e madhe sepse PS kerkonte me cdo kusht argumente te injoronte Berishen ku te kish rast.
Sikur te ish e rezikshme konferenca Islamike athere dhe ikja nga ajo do kish pasoja sic eshte rasti i Cekoslllavakise qe tentoj te ike nga  pakti Varshaves dhe hyne Tanket ne Prage.
Gjino gjingjinufi kur ish kryetar Parlamenti tha..po dalim nga Konferenca Islamike dhe kaq..As u merzit kush as vringelloj kush topat e Raketat.

Pra nuk eshte kjo pune nji Gaf e Sales qe te denojme.
Gazeta Koha Jone si dege e spiunazhit te PPSH-se perpunonte opinionin per ta pergatitur ne nji Revolucion te pergjakshem dhe ajo mblodhi mjeshtrat e Kalemit dhe i pagoi mire dhe ju vune Sales dhe e rrezuan.
U rrezua demokracia dhe erdhi ne fuqi PPSH-ja perseri.

Gafat E Saliut jane te tjera gjera..
Psh kto dite Ai flet per bashkim te se djathtes..dhe me kte kupton kaqoli..bashkim rreth PD-se te Pollos, Mediut, Rroqit, Dash Shehit e Tjere.

Mirpo ai eshte koktrash dhe nuk kupton dhe ka iluzione..
Ai kujton se Partite qe quhen te Djathta jane aleate te tije..
Gabon i ziu..

Pollo mund te bashkohet me Saliun ne se i thot NANO..shko bashkohu..Dash Shehi bashkohet me Saliun vetem ne se i jep urdher Gramoz Ruci..Po keshtu RRoqi e Spahia bashkohen me Saliun ne se i jep Urdher Fatos Klosi..

Sala duhet te kerkoj solidaritetin e njerzve te thjeshte qe po pine Fotoksine..qe po ngrysin ditet ne erresire e spo i del Pensioni as per dy dite..
Ai kerkon Aleate ne ROGNER.  Ne ROGNER qe kur eshte hapur nuk ka shkelur kembe njeriu te ndershem..akoma..
Aty hyjne Hajdute dhe MEGA HAJDUTE..
Gabimi i koktrasheve eshte se nuk ven mend kurre.


qashtu..

----------


## Albo

Me vjen mire qe po me edukoni mbi ligjet demokratike dhe si funksionon shteti demokratik. Faleminderit. 

Tani me lejoni edhe mua tu shpjegoj disa gjera te dashur pedagoge pasi ashtu si Brozi edhe ju duhet te keni "masters" apo doktorata.

Ne teori i dini mire gjerat por harroni qe "institucionet" jane murre te ngurta, dhe "kushtetuta" permban vetem fjale. Vlera e institucioneve dhe kushtetutes ne pamje te pare eshte zero. Vleren institucioneve dhe kushtetutes, ia japin njerezit e zgjedhur me voten e lire qe fitojne nje mandat per te qeverisur shqiptar. Dr. Berisha u zgjodh president i vendit me 2/3 e votat te shqiptareve ne 1992, dhe eshte kompetence e tij te zgjedhi qeverine apo kreret e gjyqesorit.

Zgjedhja e Brozit ne postin me te larte te gjykates se Kasacionit ishte nje nder i pamerituar qe iu be Brozit. Nga nje HIC, Zef Brozi mori emer ne Shqiperi fale mbajtjes se ketij posti, fale EMERIMIT qe i beri Berisha ne kete post. Cdo president perpiqet qe te zgjedhi njerezit me te mire dhe te pergatitur per detyren. Ne Shqiperi ne ate kohe ka patur gjyqtare si ne moshe, si ne pergatitje, si ne ideologji, shume here me te pergatitur se Brozi.

Zef Brozi, perpara se te "akuzoje" Berishen ben mire ti kerkoje falje jo vetem Berishes por gjithe shqiptareve pasi nuk u preken interesat e Berishes por u preken interesa kombetare. Sekreti shteteror eshte pjese e interesave kombetare. Fatkeqesish, ne ato vite ne administraten shteterore kish shume njerez pa karakter si puna e Brozit qe koha ua cori maskat. 

Sot une e ju nuk do te diskutonim per "Zef Brozin", por do te pyesnim kush eshte Zef Brozi, nese presidenti i vendit nuk do ta emeronte ne ate detyre me pergjegjesi.

Edhe dy fjale per "vendet terroriste islamike"

USA, edhe pse u godit ne 11 shtator nga terrorizmi islamik, nuk i nderpreu maredheniet me Arabine Saudite apo vendet e tjera te Gjirit Persik. 12 nga 19 terroristet qe rrezuan avionet ishin me kombesi arabo-saudite, por une nuk kam degjuar gje presidentin amerikan ti shpalle lufte Arabise Saudite apo te terheqi 300 000 amerikanet qe punojne, jetojne, studiojne ne Arabine Saudite.

Kur Amerika ruan maredhenie te mira me vendet e rajonit, anetare te Konferences Islamike, atehere perse Shqiperia duhet ti presi te gjitha kontaktet me keto vende?! Pasuria e ketyre vendeve eshte baraz me 60% te prodhimit vjetor te naftes ne rang boteror. Te ardhurat dhe mundesite monetare te shteteve anetare te Konferences Islamike jane me joshese se kredite dhe grantet e FMN apo vete Bankes Boterore qe cdo investim ekonomik e kushtezojne me nje kerkesa politike.

Per terrorizmin ne Shqiperi nuk shqetesohet administrata amerikane, as vete populli shqiptar, as vete Ati i Shenjte ne Vatikan, por shqetesohet i nderuari Zef Brozi !

----------


## Ushtari i mire

Keshtu per teori te qajme te gjithe ne shqiptaret.
Ceshtja eshte shume e thjesht, dac numeroje Brozin dac jo.
A e shkeli Saliu Kushtetuten?
Po ose jo!
Pa teorizime te tipit te Sofo Lazrit e Foto Camit/
Po ose Jo!
Te mirat a te keqiat e kushtetutes, apo te Konferences Islamike jane dytesore, e para eshte : A e shkeli presidnti kushtetuten apo jo?
Per konferencen Islamike secili le te gjykoje vete, kujt i pelqen le te gezohet, kujt nuk i pelqen le te mos gezohet, Brozi aty flet kot, po dhe nje here a e shkeli Sala kushtetuten apo jo?
MOs e dridhin se jemi burra nuk jena kalamoj.

----------


## Albo

Problemi juaj qendron se ju nuk e keni idene se si eshte krijuar, cfare perfaqeson Konferenca Islamike, dhe cfare aktiviteti ben. Per ju Konferenca Islamike = Al Kajda, ose jetoni me steriotipet e trasheguara. Shkoni ketu qe te njiheni me programin e kesaj ORGANIZATE qe nuk ka per qellim propaganden fetare por mbrojtjen e interesave te besimtareve muslymane kudo ne bote dhe forcimi i solidaritetit politik, shoqerore, kulturor dhe ekonomik.

Per me shume informacion vizitoni faqen zyrtare te kesaj organizate (eshte organizate dhe jo institucion): 

http://www.oic-oci.org/




> The Organization of the Islamic Conference (OIC) is an inter-governmental organization grouping fifty-six States. These States decided to pool their resources together, combine their efforts and speak with one voice to safeguard the interest and ensure the progress and well-being of their peoples and those of other Muslims in the world over


Mos kujtoni se duke u larguar nga kjo organizate, sa hap e mbyll syte diskriminimi fetar i perendimit ndaj shqiptareve do te marri fund. Shqiperia eshte dhe do te vazhdoje te jete, shteti i vetem ne Europe me nje numer te madh besimtaresh myslymane. Me shume se nje problem i shqiptareve, ky eshte nje problem i perendimit qe na shikon ne si delen e zeze te Europes.

Per aq kohe qe keto organizata nuk prekin interesat tona kombetare ose nuk nderhyjne ne punet e brendshme te vendit, ne si shqiptare duhet te mirepresim ndihmen ekonomike nga cdo krah qe na vjen.

----------

